# Dwarf Goramie??



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

[highlight=midnightblue:b6faf53ee6][/highlight:b6faf53ee6][shadow=deepskyblue:b6faf53ee6][/shadow:b6faf53ee6][glow=orange:b6faf53ee6][/glow:b6faf53ee6] Any info


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Depends on which species. There's two that are mainly available in pet stores. Colisa lalia and Colisa sota (honey gourami).


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

powder blue dwarf goramie


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Google is your friend. 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=21&pCatId=974
http://www.aquahobby.com/powder.html
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/allpets/fish/powderbluedwarf.htm
http://www.myfishtank.net/freshwaterprofiles.php?profile=40


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

[schild=11 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]T H A N K Y O U !![/schild]


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad we could help.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Personally, I never had good luck with them. Couldn't keep them alive. Also I wanted to breed them, but was told (can't remember if it was a good source) that some of them are treated with hormones to give brighter colors, and so were sterile. 

Hopefully you will have better luck!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Hopefully you will have better luck![/quote]




No i havent


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

judya @ Sun Jan 23 said:


> Personally, I never had good luck with them. Couldn't keep them alive. Also I wanted to breed them, but was told (can't remember if it was a good source) that some of them are treated with hormones to give brighter colors, and so were sterile.


Almost all the dwarf gouramis you'll find in the petstores are males. Females don't have as much colour and do not sell very well, so they are not usually sent in to the stores.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 19, 2005)

I just got a Neon Blue dwarf gourami the other day. I was going to get two males, but o i was told that they can fight, so i only got one. He's in a tank w/ 5 zebra danios and they all get along fine. They lok amazing, and i was told they are hardy fish, they take a wide range of PH rateing and such. They also have a labynth organ which allows them to breath air off the surface so it's important to have some extra space for them.

LAter =D

Mickey


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool goramie


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh no 


Hes developed fungus


What can i do??


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Hes dead :rip:


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Alright right now I have a neon Blue Dwarf Gourami mixed with a regular blue Gourami and it seems that the Neon which is supposed to be docile is actually attacking my other Gourami that is supposedly aggressive. OH WELL![schild=4 fontcolor=8B0000 shadowcolor=006400 shieldshadow=1]OH WELL[/schild]


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a male neon blue gourami, he didnt seem to do a whole lot :roll: I had a female too but she died. I actually had him in with cichlids and he did fine! They didnt bug him and he didnt bug them. It was weird. 
My fav is Blue Gourami/ 3 spot although not a dwarf


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont think Ill replace him.....


Ill get some corys instead


----------



## Stew (Jan 21, 2005)

Lisachromis @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> Almost all the dwarf gouramis you'll find in the petstores are males. Females don't have as much colour and do not sell very well, so they are not usually sent in to the stores.


I've seen some stores insist on only selling them in pairs else they get left with all the females!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

nice gourami, mickey!


----------

